# Toria's German Shepherds



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone ever hear of Toria's GSDs in Bethlehem Ct?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I have not. Is there a website? I hope someone else can help you!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

About Us

Think this is it.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

That's them. Any one familiar with their dogs?


----------

